
How do you know when it’s time to move on? - jonnymiller
https://medium.com/@jonnym1ller/how-do-you-know-when-its-time-to-move-on-cf154fdd5907#.p2cf2tan4
======
smoyer
The author only answers with what amounts to "feeling it's time to move on".
As much as I respect his courage to make the decision, you can never "know"
which road is best - just ask Robert Frost. But I've always taken his poem to
mean that you need to make the best of the road you choose - and if you're
consistently unhappy, perhaps it's time to take the proverbial "other fork".

